# How does DOS load and execute, exe's?



## mattrix55 (Jun 11, 2014)

NOTE: this is as much a learning exercise as anything else.

SITUATION: On a 640kB DOS computer you want to load a program only once but run it many times.
Assume the prog file is large and uses lots of data memory; and you can't modify the program, no source etc

I'm guessing that DOS is not going to be very co-operative with this, and I will require software to duplicate what DOS would ordinarily do.
What are the steps that command/Dos/program do to get the exe running?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

mattrix55 said:


> N
> SITUATION: On a 640kB DOS computer you want to load a program only once but run it many times.


What does that mean? 
In MSDOS you load some program and use it. When you're done you quit/exit back to the prompt.

Give an example of what you are doing.


----------



## mattrix55 (Jun 11, 2014)

an obvious example would be a TSR like doskey or smartdrive, which dont get unloaded when you return to the prompt.

Except in my case I don't have source, so I would need some sort of generic wrapper to execute and manage a regular program.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks like you have a problem with a task. Discuss the problem if you need assistance.


----------



## mattrix55 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, 
I've asked this question in the wrong place.

mods: feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Threads don't get deleted.


----------

